# Brownie/Cannabutter recipe for 2 ppl?



## Skoad (Nov 8, 2009)

Ive been trying to find a recipe to make about 4 brownies either using the bud itself or through cannabutter.

Most recipes Ive found require a lot of bud. 

I am only wanting to use about an 1/8th. My fiance' and I only wanting about 2 brownies apiece. 

So mainly curious if anyone knows any simple recipes or the amounts of water+butter needed for 1/8th bud.

Thanks in advance! Will surely +rep all who reply.


----------



## greenearth5 (Nov 8, 2009)

Im in the process of making cannabutter at the moment. Then ill be making some brownies (somehow). Before this time, I simply ground the weed up and dumpted it into the brownies before cooking them. It smelt my whole damn apt up like weed but it turned out good. i didnt like that method becuase i could taste the potent weed over the taste of the brownies. 

So this time im going to put the butter directly into the brownie mix. I have also heard of making marijuana oil and dumping that into a bronwie recipe that calls for oil.

check this place out... http://www.thestonerscookbook.com/


----------



## Skoad (Nov 9, 2009)

Awesome thanks. I followed a guide I found somewhere which told me to put the container in the fridge over night and it will harden, but mine didnt work that way so I just put it in the freezer so I can then separate the water from the butter.

Thing is, I realized the brownies I picked up dont call for butter. So gotta figure out how to do this (not a cook in the least )


----------



## greenearth5 (Nov 9, 2009)

i stuck mine in the fridge over night and it hardned up .. what color is yours? green or dark green/black


----------



## Skoad (Nov 9, 2009)

Maybe mine didnt want to harden bc the amount of water under it? Idk. I decided to go ahead and stick it in the freezer.

It is kind of a puke green color


----------



## woman oÂ´the green (Nov 9, 2009)

That could be very interesting. I was searching for some nice recipes too. And brownies sounds very very good. So i would be interested in this recipe too or some other recipes too.


----------



## Skoad (Nov 9, 2009)

Well I ended up following the basics from all recipes (the simmering and such). I used about 3g of bud and a shitload of trim. So no clue how much I really ended up using. 

Im about to make the brownies now. Im trying to figure out if I substitue the butter for oil or half/half or what.

Mix I have calls for 2/3cup vegetable oil.


-edit-

My butter melted only came to slightly over a half cup. So I put that in and about 1/3cup veg oil. They smell awesome. Gunna let them cool down and down they go =D


----------



## woman oÂ´the green (Nov 9, 2009)

Tell how the brownies tasted. Im interesting. I want do make some soon too.


----------



## Skoad (Nov 9, 2009)

They tasted so-so. The first couple chews it tastes great, but the longer you chew it and the after taste isnt so great. Taste just like cannabutter smells. It wasnt uneatable tho. Just not the greatest taste. Surely not bad enough to stop me from eating more.


----------



## woman oÂ´the green (Nov 13, 2009)

You made the brownies with a mixture from a bottle? Or made it yourself?
You can give me the reciepe then please


----------



## greenearth5 (Nov 13, 2009)

I made my brownies using a store boughten box of bronies. They tasted really good... Last night i bought a cookie mix from wally world and added butter for the first time. 1 cookie got me pretty high.. it wasnt like the high that i get from smokeing that bud.. it was more of a body high then mind high and it creeped up on me... it was very pleasent although the cookie tassted horiable (due to the mix)... ill deff be cooking more with cannabutter in the near future


----------



## Skoad (Nov 13, 2009)

I also used store bought brownie mix. Only thing in box was the brownie powder you mix with the eggs/water/oil(I used 2/3 butter 1/3 oil).

Came out pretty good. Gave one to a friend the other night, he said he was stoned for 6hrs, and threw up twice he was so high. hah. Was a small piece too.

I really havnt been able to eat any yet. Plan to tomorrow tho.


----------



## woman oÂ´the green (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok sounds very interesting.
But are there any other reciepes, which maybe not taste horrible. Would be so much better, when you can enjoy the brownies/cookies (or whatever) and get then high.
Maybe another reciepe, like with meat or so. I dont know. I never cooked before with weed.


----------



## Skoad (Nov 14, 2009)

This was my first attempt too, and people seem to like the brownies. They dont taste bad, you can just taste the weed a bit. Im sure if I had used less weed (I used a lotttttt of trim) maybe it wouldnt taste so badly?

Not sure what else can be cooked


----------



## greenearth5 (Nov 15, 2009)

its like getting used to a new beer.. you gotta get acquired to the taste over time


----------



## oogp (Nov 15, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMlFJBjR-rk <------- brownies using butter  and the method to make canna-butter is this, get your self a mason jar and fill it with one stick butter ( the same as the recipe ) then but your weed in the jar. place jar in simmering water ( not boiling ) and let stay there for a good 25 minutes  DO NOT USE THONGS TO GET JAR OUT OF WATER. DO NOT USE YOUR HANDS TO GET OUT OF WATER. USE A RAG AND PUT AROUND JAR. then place some cheese cloth on top of jar and drain the rest in to the bowl, sqezzing any excess weed/ THC from the weed into the buttter. and there you go. throw in the fringe and use when ever you want  hope I helped


----------



## oogp (Nov 15, 2009)

it does creep up on you huh lol


----------



## mishmashmo (Mar 29, 2011)

I have been baking with cannabutter for years. The best remedy to mask the taste is to add almond extract, orange extract or an extract of your choosing into the thing you are making. It masks the taste well. I use cannabutter plus the extract in all kinds of cookies, cakes that require oil or anything that I am baking. I spread it on the top of brownies, that I have purchased but, my favorite? On sour dough toast with a sprinkling of cinnamon and sugar mix. I use 1 tsp. of bud butter to 1/2 piece of toast. It has never upset my stomach. I use it for the side effects of cancer and chemotherapy. The loss of nausea, pain and depression lasts about 5-6 hours. Takes about 1 hour to come into effect, so I make another piece of toast at 4.5 hours. The only way to make it through the chemo day.


----------



## 1racechic (Oct 14, 2012)

Try adding choc chips, nuts --- helps mellow the taste. Ice cream always a nice addition too!


----------

